# Make your own decals?



## kkri49 (Mar 18, 2012)

I had an idea to make decals using my ink jet printer, but the material I bought is much too heavy. Has anybody been successful at this? If so, please describe the process and materials you use.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Are you using decal paper?
My decal stock is very thin.


----------



## kkri49 (Mar 18, 2012)

*Decal paper*

The decal paper I bought is only appropriate for window decals. Quite heavy. Haven't found another source.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Sounds like you got static decals.
You need water-slide decals.
Papilio Inkjet water-slide decal papers
Try www.kustomrides.com


----------



## kkri49 (Mar 18, 2012)

*Decal paper*

Thanks a lot. Just what I need!


----------

